# dudas sobre mecatronica



## richard007 (Ene 23, 2007)

que tal, pues bien  me llamo ricardo y tengo unas dudas sobre los campos de la mecatronica.  Apenas  voy a salir del bachillerato y quisiera saber si un  ing. mecatronica tambien puede  diseñar  maquinas que se enfocan un poco mas a la cuestion electromecanica, como maquinaria hidrahulica  para constructoras,  maquinas herramientas como torno o un taladro, he instalaciones electricas. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## cysubs (Ene 26, 2007)

Efectivamente Ricardo , la ingenieria mecatronica abarca todo esto pero ten cuidado en escuelas malas es engañosa porque te vuelves aprendiz de todo oficial de nada , es decir no sabras bien ni mecanica ni electronica ni computacion yo te recomiendo que escojas alguna de estas ingenierias por separado y pongas toda tu pasion en ella y se te hara increible , yo te recomiendo que estudies ingenieria en electronica bueno que puedo decir jejejee


----------



## pp (Feb 3, 2007)

te dire q es una muy buena opcion el estudiar ing. mecatronica yo soy ing. en mecatronica y es una carrera q abarca muchas ramas de la ingenieria es una  muy buena opcion y cm tu dises tambien incluyen muchas materias del tipo electromecanico cm lo son hidraulica, neumatica y tornos cnc los cuales son herramientas q te ayudaran para realizar cualquier cosa q se te ocurra buena opcion


----------



## osterie (Abr 4, 2007)

hola a todos, tengo me gusta la electronica y estoy a punto de inscribirme en el programa en la Escuela de Ingenieria de Antioquia en colombia, que opinan de esta institucion


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 15, 2007)

estoy de acuerdo con cysubs

ten cuidado con el tipo de instiutuciones que ofrecen Ingenierias mecatronicas con especialidad en enfermeria y enfasis en finanzas je je jej e

es un ejemplo

porque no salen sabiendo ni uno ni lo otro !


----------

